# 2019 Kentucky Morels



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

About to kick off a new year. Wishing everybody in Kentucky the best of luck. We are overdue for a good Morel season.


----------



## JOHN A MATHATAS (Feb 7, 2019)

New transplant to Kentucky. Originally from Ohio, but it's been a long time. Looking for some info on season's here. Thanks gents/gals!!!


----------



## Fltoiachic (Feb 28, 2018)

nutsak said:


> About to kick off a new year. Wishing everybody in Kentucky the best of luck. We are overdue for a good Morel season.


SW Kentucky here, also hoping for a good year


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

I know it’s way early but this is a great time of year to do a little scouting in new areas. Been looking for shed antlers this past week but also making mental notes of every sizable elm tree I see. Especially any that are dead or dying.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

JOHN A MATHATAS said:


> New transplant to Kentucky. Originally from Ohio, but it's been a long time. Looking for some info on season's here. Thanks gents/gals!!!


Hey John or any one else looking for a few tips. Welcome to the board. Season typically starts in KY in late March . However, I have found blacks as early as March 3rd.

I hunt primarily in north central and central KY but I believe you will find morels in similar environments where I typically find most of mine. The blacks seem to prefer North and East facing hillsides consisting primarily of a poplar and pignut hickory mix. I believe that is why they are sometimes referred to as hickory chickens. When I search an area for the 1st time especially if I'm not certain blacks grow in that specific area, I will start at the base of the hillside in the morning with the sun to my back and work my way slowly up the hill. The sun will allow you to pick out the blacks amongst or slightly under the leaf litter. The blacks will actually be tan in color when they 1st pop and then as they grow they will develop black on the ridges of the shroom. When you find the 1st one, stop, mark it, kneel down and search thoroughly 360 degrees. You will almost always find more than 1. The blacks will usually grow from 1/2-1 inch in size to 3-4 inches in a period of 7-14 days depending on the weather. The smaller yellow/grey/ white varieties will grow in similar areas but will pop a week or 2 after the blacks. As for the Big yellows (that will initially pop as a grey), creek bottoms are my favorite areas to search concentrating on searching around live sycamore, dead or dying elm and live ash. These big yellows can sometimes grow in size for 1-3 weeks, but by that 3rd week they will be the size of a coke can and starting to deteriorate. I have found a lot of my patches over the past 29 years while turkey hunting and some of those patches are still producing and some have petered out. Hope this helps.


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello All, 
It’s so nice that spring is finally near and I’m really hoping we have a better season this year than last year which was disappointing for me. My husband doesn’t like morels but loves hunting them. He’s discovered YouTube and has been watching video after video about finding morels causing me to be in a constant drool. I guess it kinda helps getting your eyes ready but it’s really driving me crazy. That’s what he’s doing right now. Needless to say I can’t wait


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

I just saw the new thread, so I'll post here now! 
Hello to my friends and fellow KY shroomers! I pray we have a better season this year and continue to grow this forum. For those who are new, this truly is a GREAT resource filled with wonderful people that are always willing to help. Great group, great hobby and hopefully a great season. I look forward to sharing it with my morel people . Vern- hope you're well buddy! Let's go get em' this year. Nutsak, I need to get your link for one of those kick-ass double mesh bags! Until next time, be blessed!


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Fltoiachic said:


> SW Kentucky here, also hoping for a good year


Graves County here. Good luck and keep posting!


----------



## mar2mar2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Red Lick Valley near Big Hill. Last year was sad hope its better this year. Happy Hunting All!!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Seems like most everyone in KY had morel seasons that were poor in comparison to other years. It was my worst in the past 20 years. Based upon current soil temps and the extended forecast, we will probably see a little later start to this season but hoping and praying for it to be much better than last year.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

rick said:


> Seems like most everyone in KY had morel seasons that were poor in comparison to other years. It was my worst in the past 20 years. Based upon current soil temps and the extended forecast, we will probably see a little later start to this season but hoping and praying for it to be much better than last year.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

The last 3 years have been harsh in Northern Kentucky. We are way overdue for a good season.


----------



## thirteenth_princess (Mar 31, 2016)

I have been hunting the Northern Kentucky area for morels for almost 10 years. It wasn't until 2 years ago that I found my very first Morel in NKY. It was in Grant County. Until then I swore that we didn't have the soil for it. I found one black last year and that was it. Very very disappointing. I'm from Northern Indiana and grew up hunting them. I take a trip north to my hometown every year to take my Aunt hunting and of course there I am never empty handed. I helped her find the biggest patch of morels she's ever seen in her life and that was such an amazing experience. She was the only one who ever went hunting with me and she was the one who took me on my first hunt. I never gave up here in Kentucky though! I love hiking in the spring anyway and would find all kinds of other fungi and wildlife to enjoy. I'm very hopeful this year since we've had a nice solid freeze. I've been dreaming about mushrooms all winter and now the "Mushroom Madness" is setting in for me.

I started a facebook page dedicated to my hunts in NKY and Northern Indiana. I'm hoping to help other transplants like myself figure out this foreign land. 

Good luck and happy hunting to all this year!


----------



## mark ervin (Apr 5, 2017)

I am an avid shroomer from Ohio...just learned of the Irvine mushroom festival and considered looking into KY shrooming as it typically occurs before ours...I just don't want to embark on an adventure without some knowledge of public land or other areas locally that hunting is allowed on...retired this year so always looking for enjoyable ways to spend time...


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Got my special Shroomin boots out & ready to do some scouting!


----------



## thirteenth_princess (Mar 31, 2016)

mark ervin said:


> I am an avid shroomer from Ohio...just learned of the Irvine mushroom festival and considered looking into KY shrooming as it typically occurs before ours...I just don't want to embark on an adventure without some knowledge of public land or other areas locally that hunting is allowed on...retired this year so always looking for enjoyable ways to spend time...


Mark,
I've heard many times that central and southern Kentucky are some of the best places to look. Especially Land Between the Lakes. I am planning on taking a trip there with my husband and his friends. They're going fishing of course, and I'll be mushroom hunting. You can always go to KY Dept. of Fish and Wildlife and look for wildlife management areas that have trails and allow hunting and hiking. I don't have any private land to hunt so I go to public land like WMA's and parks. I check park websites to make sure they don't have any foraging restrictions. Also there is Daniel Boon National Forest and you don't need any permit or license for mushroom hunting. Good Luck!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 12846
> Got my special Shroomin boots out & ready to do some scouting!


That’s one way to keep people out of your patches!


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

I live close to LBL, and always thought that would be a great place to go mushroom hunting! I might just check it out this season, if I can get a ride! Boy, I sure can't wait to find some in my spots here close to home !!! I think it will be any day now.


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Let's do this!! Barren County signing in!!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

B


rick said:


> That’s one way to keep people out of your patches!


 Big Foot, morel monster. Ha Ha


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)

I’ll bite, what happened to Vern?


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

T tom said:


> Okay huckleberry, you asked.https://www.newsandtribune.com/news...cle_9ce481ac-65b5-11e8-b626-976c2a54e556.html


Wow!


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

As a 20 year teacher of 5th grade I hope they ban him from this site. That is just SICK!!!


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)

They should really hang people like that, hope he gets what he deserves in prison.


----------



## Ryker2019 (Feb 26, 2019)

Awsome ,I found the 2019 one. Thanks for the info guys I am truly GRATEFUL for any kind of knowledge.


----------



## Cody Ward (Apr 17, 2018)

T tom said:


> Okay huckleberry, you asked.https://www.newsandtribune.com/news...cle_9ce481ac-65b5-11e8-b626-976c2a54e556.html


HOLY Crap VERN. I used to look forward to hearing what he had to say about mushrooms and knowledge.... Now I just look forward to be careful who indirectly influences me on the internet.


----------



## Cody Ward (Apr 17, 2018)

J


Cody Ward said:


> HOLY Crap VERN. I used to look forward to hearing what he had to say about mushrooms and knowledge.... Now I just look forward to be careful who indirectly influences me on the internet.


JUST SICK


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

They’re up in very south central Ky. Got a report today from a fella that found some tiny blacks in Allen county south of cave country. Going to wait until Sunday to check my farm near Mammoth Cave.


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

rick said:


> They’re up in very south central Ky. Got a report today from a fella that found some tiny blacks in Allen county south of cave country. Going to wait until Sunday to check my farm near Mammoth Cave.


Good luck!


----------



## Ryker2019 (Feb 26, 2019)

rick said:


> They’re up in very south central Ky. Got a report today from a fella that found some tiny blacks in Allen county south of cave country. Going to wait until Sunday to check my farm near Mammoth Cave.


Thanks


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)

Ryker2019 said:


> Thanks





Ryker2019 said:


> Thanks


Larue county today.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Taylor Clayton said:


> Larue county today.
> View attachment 12988


Awesome! Just north of where I will be checking tomorrow. Took a quick look in Jefferson this morning and found nothing where I typically have some of my earliest finds of the season.


----------



## Gudenhot (Mar 21, 2018)

myfinds712 said:


> Wow!


Been


T tom said:


> You won't see your buddy Vern around anymore.


SO GLAD HE'S GONE. Hadn't seen his posts in a while trying to control the Indiana Board. 

Good luck to everyone this year.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Pic of one found by someone else in Southern Ky yesterday. He found 6 total, all about 1 inch.


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

T tom said:


> You won't see your buddy Vern around anymore.


Wow! Now I feel dirty just knowing him on here.


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Gudenhot said:


> Been
> 
> SO GLAD HE'S GONE. Hadn't seen his posts in a while trying to control the Indiana Board.
> 
> Good luck to everyone this year.


All I can say is wow... Never met the guy (thankfully) that's just sick.


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Creek bottoms early, late or both?


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Hey* SSgt.CWhite* I noticed that you are in Graves county, as am I. Have you been out looking yet? I'm glad someone found some already in Southern Kentucky, gives me hope!!!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Checked some patches in Hart today that have been consistent producers for years. Nothing. It appeared that last weeks warm rains didn’t hit my farm .


----------



## Cody Ward (Apr 17, 2018)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> Wow! Now I feel dirty just knowing him on here.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> SSgt.CWhite said:
> ...


----------



## Ryker2019 (Feb 26, 2019)

Taylor Clayton said:


> Larue county today.
> View attachment 12988


That's awsome. Hope to find a few this week and post .


----------



## Ryker2019 (Feb 26, 2019)

These were great !!!!


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Brandon.g said:


> Hey* SSgt.CWhite* I noticed that you are in Graves county, as am I. Have you been out looking yet? I'm glad someone found some already in Southern Kentucky, gives me hope!!!


Hey Brandon, I've been out a couple times. Haven't seen anything yet, its pretty early. Soil temps and moisture levels (side of ridges) seem spot on. Maybe this week?


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> Hey Brandon, I've been out a couple times. Haven't seen anything yet, its pretty early. Soil temps and moisture levels (side of ridges) seem spot on. Maybe this week?


Right on man! I'm thinking this weekend. Thanks for the reply, and keep us posted


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Don’t give up, there is HOPE.


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Brandon.g said:


> Right on man! I'm thinking this weekend. Thanks for the reply, and keep us posted


Ditto!


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Anyone get out today? Any finds?


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

It's supposed to rain tomorrow, so maybe we will have luck the next few days after!!!


----------



## Cody Ward (Apr 17, 2018)

Taylor Clayton said:


> Larue county today.
> View attachment 12988


did you by chance catch the soil temp on this?


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Went through my logs I kept of my morel hunts the past 7 years. Thought these #’s might be of interest to some of you. At the top, I listed the 3 most productive days of each season from 2012-2018. Below that I listed all of those days chronologically just to show a pattern. I also listed the date of my 1st find each of those seasons. Like many of you, I get out as soon as I think there is a chance of finding one. But many of those trips produce none or very few. Hope this helps to narrow down the window of time to hunt for the morels. These hunts have been in North central and Central KY.


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)

Found 3 more today. Larue county.


----------



## neguyinky (Apr 17, 2018)

@Taylor Clayton looks like a wash type area. You near a river? I'm new to this and went out last year not finding a single shroom. I'm hopeful that this will be the year.


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)

Within a hundred yards or so of a creek. Washed out looking because it’s in a ditch


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Got away from the office early today and found 3 fresh blacks in Jefferson county. Looked like they popped after last night’s thunderstorm. Didn’t look in the heavy leaf litter fearing I would crush some hiding under the leaves. Also found someone’s pocket knife.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

My wife and I went back out to the area I found 3 on Monday. Bright sunny day and 2 sets of eyes and we didn't find anymore! Guess I was blessed to find those 1st 3. The upcoming Friday/Saturday rains should get the blacks to pop in most of KY. A buddy of mine found 34 more blacks in southern KY Monday.


----------



## Buckbuster6213 (Mar 23, 2018)

Just went out here in central Logan county and found nothing. The may Apples are just starting to come up around me.


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)

This makes 16 for the year. Larue county.


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Nothing here yet either, not a single mushroom of any type. It was also very dry and crispy out. I think nothing is going to fruit until the next heavy rains here!


----------



## Promortal (Apr 2, 2018)

Taylor Clayton said:


> This makes 16 for the year. Larue county.


What landscape are you finding in right now? Creek flats, hills, etc? I'm in Nelson county and haven't seen a thing unfortunately. Thanks


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Headed out today to look around a bit (Barren Co) I will let you all know if I find anything


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Also from today till Saturday warm days and warm nights with rain... Fri/Sat may be prime conditions. Soil temps are just under 50° at night here and in the mid 50s during the day. They gonna start popping!!!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Chad Herig said:


> Headed out today to look around a bit (Barren Co) I will let you all know if I find anything


Let us know how you do. A buddy found a few on 3/15 just south of you in Allen county. He has since picked @ 70 blacks. I'm headed to my Hart county farm west of you this weekend and would be interested in your report before I head down. I haven't been able to get down there in the past 11 days and I expect them to be up.


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Let's hope I get some this year... Last year got skunked. I was told last year was a bad year for them by tons of people around here and on here. Of course last year was my first year hunting in KY so I don't have to many spots yet and of course there is always the possibility that the areas I looked just dont produce them. We will see!! I'll keep y'all updated.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Chad Herig said:


> Let's hope I get some this year... Last year got skunked. I was told last year was a bad year for them by tons of people around here and on here. Of course last year was my first year hunting in KY so I don't have to many spots yet and of course there is always the possibility that the areas I looked just dont produce them. We will see!! I'll keep y'all updated.


Don't let last year discourage you. It was my worst season in the past 20 or so. Spots that I have hunted in the county adjoining you have produced heavily for years. Last year some of those patches produced none and others just a few. It has to be much better this year!


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)

Right next to the road on an east facing slope. Really old tulip poplars seem to be host trees. Been finding them here for years. Always produces earlier than any other spot and only produces blacks.


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)

Also saw my first mayapple shoot today.


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Spot 1 is a no go... Bulldozed for housing ...


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Anyone else from Barren Co in here?


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Taylor Clayton said:


> Right next to the road on an east facing slope. Really old tulip poplars seem to be host trees. Been finding them here for years. Always produces earlier than any other spot and only produces blacks.


The spot where I found the 3 in Jefferson Monday is just like that. Big mature poplars on east facing ridge side. Got a couple of spots just like that in Hart that always produce early but those same patches will have yellow /greys near them 2 weeks later.


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)

Never found a grey or yellow in this spot.


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Been on vacation, mending from hand surgery. Perfect time for hunting. The may apples are up and I've not seen any real fungus to speak of. Been looking on hillsides, tops and bottoms. Not typically the best producing area, but I usually find at least a few(Graves Co.) Looking again tomorrow, Graves and maybe McCracken.


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> Been on vacation, mending from hand surgery. Perfect time for hunting. The may apples are up and I've not seen any real fungus to speak of. Been looking on hillsides, tops and bottoms. Not typically the best producing area, but I usually find at least a few(Graves Co.) Looking again tomorrow, Graves and maybe McCracken.


I should also add creek bottoms to the list


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Hey* SSgt.CWhite!* Have you ever tried hunting the surrounding woods on the Green-Way trail at Noble Park leading to Stewart Nelson Park? I find more species of mushrooms in those woods than anywhere else in this area! It's just too bad that Paducah is too far when you ain't got no car, haha! There are also nice thickets of woods at Stewart too that are equally as good. Fort Massac park across El Rio would probably be prime conditions as well!


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Struck out yesterday in Barren Co. Checked friends farm and Narrows at Barren River lake. So far nothing. Trying to dig up some more areas to hunt.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Went back to the patch where I picked the 3 on Monday and found 5 more small blacks today.


----------



## Hollywood (Mar 9, 2018)

Just FYI, illegal to remove anything from the fort massac property including shooms. The Ranger forced a friend to dump all his out and leave them there in the past.


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up about Fort Massac! I never would have made it out there to hunt anyway, just thought it would be a good spot


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Man I'm not liking these freeze warnings for tonight... 70 today with rain late into low 30s is gonna wipe out any that our up and that are popping.


----------



## Hollywood (Mar 9, 2018)

Brandon.g apparently it in fact was a good spot. They had two sacks full when they got questioned by the ranger while headed back to the truck. I'm in West Marshall, thinking of heading an hour or so south or Southwest today for a while. Nothing here so far. Even my normal early blacks are sleeping.


----------



## smitty1959 (Mar 30, 2019)

nutsak said:


> About to kick off a new year. Wishing everybody in Kentucky the best of luck. We are overdue for a good Morel season.


amen to that


----------



## davo62 (Apr 3, 2016)

Hey nu


nutsak said:


> About to kick off a new year. Wishing everybody in Kentucky the best of luck. We are overdue for a good Morel season.


hey nutsak,, anyone find any in western ky yet? we are in Christian county thanks


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

This is what's left of one of my areas I look... Cleared out


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Hollywood said:


> Brandon.g apparently it in fact was a good spot. They had two sacks full when they got questioned by the ranger while headed back to the truck. I'm in West Marshall, thinking of heading an hour or so south or Southwest today for a while. Nothing here so far. Even my normal early blacks are sleeping.


I knew it would be! I have some good places that I'm going to try in Paducah soon, and after this rain I'm going to check my spots here in town. I don't know why we are the warmest part of Kentucky, yet all other parts of Kentucky get theirs first! Good luck to all


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Chad Herig said:


> View attachment 13508
> This is what's left of one of my areas I look... Cleared out


Dude, they cleared my best spot out like that last year, and the only thing it did was make it easier for me to find the morels!!! Check back when they start fruiting, and you'll still find em!


----------



## mar2mar2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Red Lick Valley, Madison County Here. I found my first black today. I searched but I only found that one. I was walking with my dog and it was sitting right by the road. About 31/2 inches tall. I am waiting for the rain to come and Ill head out to really Land Fish.


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm going to go look tomorrow as we just got a lot of heavy rains! I do believe that they will be there, fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## smitty1959 (Mar 30, 2019)

anything in warren co another cold snap


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Here too, going to be freaking 28 degrees for the low tonight!


----------



## smitty1959 (Mar 30, 2019)

need to add a post to prevent spam?


----------



## smitty1959 (Mar 30, 2019)

Brandon.g said:


> Dude, they cleared my best spot out like that last year, and the only thing it did was make it easier for me to find the morels!!! Check back when they start fruiting, and you'll still find em!


did find a bunch after the ice storm in the 90's


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

smitty1959 said:


> did find a bunch after the ice storm in the 90's


I also found some frozen specimens the season before last. I can't wait to check tomorrow!!!


----------



## Dry land fish (Mar 23, 2019)

mar2mar2 said:


> Red Lick Valley, Madison County Here. I found my first black today. I searched but I only found that one. I was walking with my dog and it was sitting right by the road. About 31/2 inches tall. I am waiting for the rain to come and Ill head out to really Land Fish.


I have seen some giant yellows come out of red lick on the estel co. Side


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Brandon.g said:


> Hey* SSgt.CWhite!* Have you ever tried hunting the surrounding woods on the Green-Way trail at Noble Park leading to Stewart Nelson Park? I find more species of mushrooms in those woods than anywhere else in this area! It's just too bad that Paducah is too far when you ain't got no car, haha! There are also nice thickets of woods at Stewart too that are equally as good. Fort Massac park across El Rio would probably be prime conditions as well!


Hey Brandon, I also like to disc golf... So yes! I've looked in those areas, they are typically good. Haven't been there yet. Looking around my home area until next week, then I'll branch out my search some. Thanks for the heads up, maybe it will pick up


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> Hey Brandon, I also like to disc golf... So yes! I've looked in those areas, they are typically good. Haven't been there yet. Looking around my home area until next week, then I'll branch out my search some. Thanks for the heads up, maybe it will pick up


Right on! So, you proabaly hit up Kess Creek Park disc golf course for a liitle parctice, eh? I do a lot of fishing there, at least two or three times a week, and it's a nice little park. There are also lots of Oysters and Reishi to be found there, if you know where to look ;-) As to why there are no morels, is beyond me :-( Good luck man! I'm going to hit up a few spots in town tomorrow, and then off to Paducah Saturday!


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)

Damn they were good!!!


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Taylor Clayton said:


> Damn they were good!!!


Where did ya find em at?


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Got out Sunday afternoon after Saturday nights rain and found 6 tiny blacks on my farm in Hart county. I checked 3 patches that are on the edges of our 4 wheeler trails and after seeing how small these 6 were, we decided to not look any further for fear of smashing any others. There’s no way I would have found these just wandering through the woods. Spring peepers were busy making tadpoles.


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

Havent been on here in a minute. Im located in bullitt county. Nothing ive seen here yet. Not even may apples are up yet. Anyone else having any luck around the Louisville area? Also how much longer you all think yellows will be popping? Bc ive never found any blacks before.


----------



## Moonshine Holler (Apr 1, 2019)

Hey guys, this is my first time posting but I’ve hunted all my life in south central KY. I checked some known blonde morel spots this past weekend and haven’t seen any coming up yet. I thought I might find some black ones but I’ve never really found those in my area. I think we’ll be in full swing as soon as the temps get back up and the rain hits.


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Moonshine Holler said:


> Hey guys, this is my first time posting but I’ve hunted all my life in south central KY. I checked some known blonde morel spots this past weekend and haven’t seen any coming up yet. I thought I might find some black ones but I’ve never really found those in my area. I think we’ll be in full swing as soon as the temps get back up and the rain hits.


Hey Moonshine Holler where are you at in South Central KY? I'm in Barren Co.


----------



## Moonshine Holler (Apr 1, 2019)

Chad Herig said:


> Hey Moonshine Holler where are you at in South Central KY? I'm in Barren Co.


I’m in Adair Co.


----------



## MIgirlinKYworld (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi All,
I'm new to mushrooming in KY. I mushroomed up in northern MI as a kid. I'm excited to see what we have in the Louisville/Oldham Co Area


----------



## C Surber (Apr 2, 2019)

Hi everyone! I'm brand new to hunting shrooms. I have lived in KY my whole life and have seen them before. Looking to go out this weekend.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Welcome Moonshine, MIgirl and Surber! Glad to see some newbies on the site! Skip back to a post on 2/19/19 in this thread to get a few tips on where to look for the elusive morel in some areas of KY. Season is just starting with some small blacks being found in early honey holes throughout the state. Use a little caution over the next several weeks because the spring turkey season kicks off this coming Saturday for the youth hunters and adults the following weekend and coincides with most of the morel season. A gobblers head is red, white and blue so choose your clothing colors wisely. It's not uncommon for you to be down on your knees while picking so that puts you at the same level as a turkey would be.


----------



## Monica (Mar 17, 2018)

About to head out to the woods on this beautiful day!


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Monica said:


> About to head out to the woods on this beautiful day!


Can I go with you my dear ;-)


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

rick said:


> Welcome Moonshine, MIgirl and Surber! Glad to see some newbies on the site! Skip back to a post on 2/19/19 in this thread to get a few tips on where to look for the elusive morel in some areas of KY. Season is just starting with some small blacks being found in early honey holes throughout the state. Use a little caution over the next several weeks because the spring turkey season kicks off this coming Saturday for the youth hunters and adults the following weekend and coincides with most of the morel season. A gobblers head is red, white and blue so choose your clothing colors wisely. It's not uncommon for you to be down on your knees while picking so that puts you at the same level as a turkey would be.


Too many people illegally hunt in my neck of the woods, and this scares me every time I go out! Especially because there is no season here and they hunt illegally all year round :-(


----------



## Gudenhot (Mar 21, 2018)

Brandon.g said:


> Too many people illegally hunt in my neck of the woods, and this scares me every time I go out! Especially because there is no season here and they hunt illegally all year round :-(


Guess your meaning Poachers? Yes, that sucks. But don't let them rule your world if you can.


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Gudenhot said:


> Guess your meaning Poachers? Yes, that sucks. But don't let them rule your world if you can.


Yes I do, and they will never scare me out of the woods, haha!


----------



## Cody Ward (Apr 17, 2018)

Brandon.g said:


> Too many people illegally hunt in my neck of the woods, and this scares me every time I go out! Especially because there is no season here and they hunt illegally all year round :-(


Thank you. Lol I forage on port authority property with very special permission and its amazing how many illegal hunters I come across. I'm glad I haven't been shot at yet. (North west Ohio)


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Yeah, I have run into a few, and it scares the crap out of them more so than they scare me, because they know they are doing something very wrong, and highly illegal! I always find cleaned animal carcasses out in the wild, at all times of the year,and it's sad :-(


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

I checked today on the 5 I found last Friday and they had roughly doubled in size. Picked them and 2 other new ones in the same patch. This season is really slow to start!


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)

13 more today.


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

Nothing here yet. I'm new to the game and went out for an hour today. I'll keep looking.


----------



## TheHickerChickerPicker (Mar 3, 2019)

rick said:


> View attachment 13696
> I checked today on the 5 I found last Friday and they had roughly doubled in size. Picked them and 2 other new ones in the same patch. This season is really slow to start!


where do you find blacks at? i've always heard tulip poplars, but ive only found 3 the past 3 years, and never around a poplar. any specific type of area you're findin em in?


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

TheHickerChickerPicker said:


> where do you find blacks at? i've always heard tulip poplars, but ive only found 3 the past 3 years, and never around a poplar. any specific type of area you're findin em in?


These today were on a ridge top slightly sloping east with the primary trees being big poplars. The ones we found Sunday were on a NE facing ridge toward the top with poplar and pignut hickories being the primary trees.


----------



## TheHickerChickerPicker (Mar 3, 2019)

rick said:


> These today were on a ridge top slightly sloping east with the primary trees being big poplars. The ones we found Sunday were on a NE facing ridge toward the top with poplar and pignut hickories being the primary trees.


i know this spot on a moutain top that was clear cut about 5 years ago. more of a west facing slope to it. a lot of dead trees and sunlight. you reckon it would be worth checking out? its a hell of a hike from bottom to top


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

TheHickerChickerPicker said:


> i know this spot on a moutain top that was clear cut about 5 years ago. more of a west facing slope to it. a lot of dead trees and sunlight. you reckon it would be worth checking out? its a hell of a hike from bottom to top


I’ve never hunted the E KY mountains so it’s possible the morels grow in different environments there. That being said, I do hunt some very hilly terrain in central and north central KY. In these areas I focus on only 2 things, searching N, NE and E facing hillsides/ridges and making sure the right trees are on those hillsides. I occasionally find some on SE facing hills but almost never on W facing hills.


----------



## Hollywood (Mar 9, 2018)

Found today in Livingston Co. KY. Smallest Gray I have ever located.







￼


----------



## Tony&Toni (Apr 16, 2018)

MIgirlinKYworld said:


> Hi All,
> I'm new to mushrooming in KY. I mushroomed up in northern MI as a kid. I'm excited to see what we have in the Louisville/Oldham Co Area


We are heading to KY for third year in a row, coming from SE MI. April in KY, early May in SE MI, then May “up north” in Antrim county


----------



## Monica (Mar 17, 2018)

Brandon.g said:


> Can I go with you my dear ;-)


Hmm, I was always told not to talk to strangers, so I doubt I would hunt with one either. Lol


----------



## Monica (Mar 17, 2018)

No luck after searching for almost hours here in Hardin Co. Seems awfully late for them to begin around here. I might go check another spot today in southern Hardin co, next to Hart. I know they're out there, just waiting for me to come cuddle them.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Monica said:


> No luck after searching for almost hours here in Hardin Co. Seems awfully late for them to begin around here. I might go check another spot today in southern Hardin co, next to Hart. I know they're out there, just waiting for me to come cuddle them.


The blacks that I found in Hart on Sunday were tiny. Watch your steps.


----------



## thirteenth_princess (Mar 31, 2016)

Mike's Custom Coatings said:


> Havent been on here in a minute. Im located in bullitt county. Nothing ive seen here yet. Not even may apples are up yet. Anyone else having any luck around the Louisville area? Also how much longer you all think yellows will be popping? Bc ive never found any blacks before.


May Apples are just barely peeking out of the ground as of 3/29/19. This was in Pendleton County Kentucky. After this weekend we should start seeing some morels.


----------



## Ajhosmer (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm in Laurel Co. and haven't found anything yet. Hell Mayflowers aren't up yet. I don't hardly hint for blacks as I don't have the eye for them yet. Last year I found....one! So hopefully this year I'll have better luck.


----------



## Dry land fish (Mar 23, 2019)

Ajhosmer said:


> I'm in Laurel Co. and haven't found anything yet. Hell Mayflowers aren't up yet. I don't hardly hint for blacks as I don't have the eye for them yet. Last year I found....one! So hopefully this year I'll have better luck.


----------



## Dry land fish (Mar 23, 2019)

In laurel also. No luck yet for me either.in the past few days Iv been to several spots where I find blacks every year. A guy I work with said people are finding plenty in pulaski co right now.


----------



## SSgt.CWhite (Mar 18, 2018)

Graves county here, still nothing yet. May Apples are about 4"- 8" tall, should be happening... Maybe this weekend?


----------



## Marsha Pugh (Apr 4, 2019)

rick said:


> They’re up in very south central Ky. Got a report today from a fella that found some tiny blacks in Allen county south of cave country. Going to wait until Sunday to check my farm near Mammoth Cave.


We’re new to this blog but not to hunting on the south central KY area. Searched LBL today at Sugar Bay with no luck but it seems to be a bit early for the gray ones. I have my entire family helping searching, which includes my 2 teenagers. Great family day hunting them dry land fish!


----------



## Marsha Pugh (Apr 4, 2019)

rick said:


> View attachment 13082
> Went through my logs I kept of my morel hunts the past 7 years. Thought these #’s might be of interest to some of you. At the top, I listed the 3 most productive days of each season from 2012-2018. Below that I listed all of those days chronologically just to show a pattern. I also listed the date of my 1st find each of those seasons. Like many of you, I get out as soon as I think there is a chance of finding one. But many of those trips produce none or very few. Hope this helps to narrow down the window of time to hunt for the morels. These hunts have been in North central and Central KY.


This helps a lot Rick! Thank you! I’ve not hunted in a few years but now that my kids are teenagers and want to help find we now make it a family day. We also hunt central and south central KY. Again thx! Good luck!


----------



## Chris B (Apr 26, 2018)

Live in Louisville...PRP any suggestions on places to look in this area. Going out today.


----------



## GoVols (Apr 4, 2019)

New transplant to KY from East Tennessee. Left a hill behind that was 300 yards from my house that has given us literally hundreds of Morels. Now I have to find new hunting grounds. Good luck to all!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Chris B said:


> Live in Louisville...PRP any suggestions on places to look in this area. Going out today.


Hey Chris. Sorry, but I along with many others learned a long time ago, sometimes the hard way, not to give up info on their morel spots. There is a post on 2/19 in this thread that I think has some helpful general tips on how to find morels in most of KY including the Louisville area where I do a lot of my hunting. Good luck!


----------



## Ajhosmer (Apr 30, 2018)

Chris B said:


> Live in Louisville...PRP any suggestions on places to look in this area. Going out today.


I lived in PRP, Valley Station really. Go out twards Knox man. There's tons of fields n shit out that way .


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Ajhosmer said:


> I lived in PRP, Valley Station really. Go out twards Knox man. There's tons of fields n shit out that way .


The Fort Knox area has excellent hunting but your not going to hunt on the base. Used to find quite a few while turkey hunting on the base 15-20 years ago. Anyone know if Otter Creek Park is off limits? It's near Fort Knox.


----------



## shroomwhisperer (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi Rick, glad to see the blacks are up! You're right... It's hard to get on ft Knox, and if you do... They frown upon foraging. Even though otter Creek doesn't allow anything removed, I've hunted it for years and never found anything besides a small shed and oysters later in the year.


----------



## Monica (Mar 17, 2018)

Dfiggy28 said:


> Nothing here yet. I'm new to the game and went out for an hour today. I'll keep looking.


Don't give up!


----------



## Zach119 (Apr 5, 2019)

Monica said:


> Don't give up!


I'm in Laurel Co ky still no luck


----------



## .Joseph Downs (Apr 23, 2018)

SSgt.CWhite said:


> Graves County here. Good luck and keep posting!


When do you usually start hunting I'm in livingston county


----------



## Monica (Mar 17, 2018)

Found my first one of the season. Just starting to come up here in Hardin co.


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)

Found 15 more in Larue. All around this tree.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Taylor Clayton said:


> Found 15 more in Larue. All around this tree.


Awesome! Looks like a pignut hickory. They tend to produce well most years.


----------



## Monica (Mar 17, 2018)

rick said:


> Awesome! Looks like a pignut hickory. They tend to produce well most years.


The one I found yesterday was by a hickory.


----------



## Buckbuster6213 (Mar 23, 2018)

Just went out again here in central Logan Co and still haven't seen any. I think by Tuesday or Wednesday they should be up after the warm temperatures they are calling for.


----------



## John Green (Apr 12, 2017)

Monica said:


> Found my first one of the season. Just starting to come up here in Hardin co.


Ill be hunting some today, also in Hardin County!


----------



## mar2mar2 (Feb 18, 2013)

They are popping. Found 4 yesterday and 7 today. Going back out to check other spots. Great season so far!!! Best in years!! Red Lick Valley!!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

mar2mar2 said:


> They are popping. Found 4 yesterday and 7 today. Going back out to check other spots. Great season so far!!! Best in years!! Red Lick Valley!![/QUOTE Nice! G'Luck on your other spots & post some pics of your pick when you get outta of the woods tonite!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Nice! G'Luck on your other spots & post some pics of your pick when you get outta of the woods tonite!


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

Friend of mine found 80 grays today in Rockcastle county had them posted on Facebook real nice find


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Picked a dozen good sizes blacks in Hart today but the season is still coming in slower than usual.


----------



## morel_RN (Mar 28, 2018)

Found nearly 100 in Laurel County today!


----------



## Zach119 (Apr 5, 2019)

morel_RN said:


> View attachment 13940
> View attachment 13942
> View attachment 13944
> View attachment 13946
> Found nearly 100 in Laurel County today!


Where u been finding them I'm in Laurel co and haven't had any luck


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)

10 more. Larue


----------



## davo62 (Apr 3, 2016)

We live in Western Ky and would like to know if there is anyone having any luck in this area?


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Pongo805 said:


> Friend of mine found 80 grays today in Rockcastle county had them posted on Facebook real nice find


Man those look Great!!! Even better in the skillet! Happy Hunting!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

morel_RN said:


> View attachment 13940
> View attachment 13942
> View attachment 13944
> View attachment 13946
> Found nearly 100 in Laurel County today!


Waay to Go MorelRN!! Good Score!


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Just now finding a couple hours to go hit the woods. Then it is back to sewing mushroom bags this week as the season is kicking off nation wide. 

Look for Morels in mid KY this week and this coming weekend for sure with all this rain and current temps its time for GREYS !


----------



## Buckbuster6213 (Mar 23, 2018)

Went out this afternoon between rains and found 5. I ended up not picking them because I wanted to find enough for a meal. I marked them and will try again tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## LazeyJ (Apr 5, 2019)

Buckbuster6213 said:


> Went out this afternoon between rains and found 5. I ended up not picking them because I wanted to find enough for a meal. I marked them and will try again tomorrow or Tuesday.
> View attachment 13972


What part of Kentucky? No luck in Christian county yet.


----------



## LazeyJ (Apr 5, 2019)

davo62 said:


> We live in Western Ky and would like to know if there is anyone having any luck in this area?


None in Christian county yet for me. I've barely got may apples up. Checking on tuesday


----------



## Ryan_ (Mar 24, 2019)

First time posting and first time hunting. Are there any morel hunting groups in the Kentucky area? I just moved to the area and would like to get to know it, and well as new people!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

This weekend’s picking. 13 blacks and my 1st grey of the season in Hart county and 2 blacks from Jefferson. 5 of these I found last weekend and let them grow.


----------



## Buckbuster6213 (Mar 23, 2018)

LazeyJ said:


> What part of Kentucky? No luck in Christian county yet.


Logan county.


----------



## Dianna (Apr 8, 2019)

nutsak said:


> About to kick off a new year. Wishing everybody in Kentucky the best of luck. We are overdue for a good Morel season.


----------



## Dianna (Apr 8, 2019)

Yes we are due for a good season. All the rain we have had should be a good season for morals


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Dianna said:


> Yes we are due for a good season. All the rain we have had should be a good season for morals


I wish the rain could lead my farm neighbor to have better morals! Took the grandkids turkey and shroom hunting Saturday and Sunday and had to deal with the turkeys heading to and staying on his place eating his corn from his illegal feeding. Frustrating hunting, but we did find a few morels. The rain did and will get the morels to really start popping though.


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Went out Saturday to my friends farm an nothing. Still struggling to find my first patch here in Barren Co. Looked about 5-6 places last year with no luck and so far this year nothing. Friends farm looks so promising, has some great areas. Creek bottoms, lots of big tulip trees, hillsides, dying trees... Just nothing out there. Looked some around Barren River lake same story. I know there up cause guys at work pulled about 50 this weekend in Barren. I just have no clue. This is gonna be a great year for them just hope I don't miss out ☹


----------



## JD Vasher (Apr 8, 2019)

nutsak said:


> About to kick off a new year. Wishing everybody in Kentucky the best of luck. We are overdue for a good Morel season.


Same to you, I have been hunting the Louisville / Southern Indiana area for 4 years now.


----------



## JD Vasher (Apr 8, 2019)

JOHN A MATHATAS said:


> New transplant to Kentucky. Originally from Ohio, but it's been a long time. Looking for some info on season's here. Thanks gents/gals!!!


What Part of Kentucky?


----------



## JD Vasher (Apr 8, 2019)

Anyone ever hunted the proving grounds by Madison Indiana, Planning on checking it out this season. would love to meet up with some fellow hunters


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## Zach119 (Apr 5, 2019)

Still no luck in Laurel coi walked 5 miles yesterday


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Took an hour leisurely walk hunting/scouting my new home’s 11 acres of woods. Looks awesome for the big grey/yellows with lots of elm, sycamore and ash. Checked every elm and sycamore I came across and found nothing. Probably to early for them. Did find some oysters.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

rick said:


> View attachment 14080
> Took an hour leisurely walk hunting/scouting my new home’s 11 acres of woods. Looks awesome for the big grey/yellows with lots of elm, sycamore and ash. Checked every elm and sycamore I came across and found nothing. Probably to early for them. Did find some oysters.


----------



## morel_RN (Mar 28, 2018)

Zach119 said:


> Where u been finding them I'm in Laurel co and haven't had any luck


Different places...but literally from eastern part of the county to more southwestern. I go all over the place lol.


----------



## morel_RN (Mar 28, 2018)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Waay to Go MorelRN!! Good Score!


Thank you. Good luck to all this season!


----------



## morel_RN (Mar 28, 2018)

Zach119 said:


> Where u been finding them I'm in Laurel co and haven't had any luck


Also, look around sycamore and elms. That’s where I found everyone of them


----------



## Zach119 (Apr 5, 2019)

morel_RN said:


> Also, look around sycamore and elms. That’s where I found everyone of them


Ok thanks


----------



## Punk_intha_Woods (Apr 9, 2019)

nutsak said:


> About to kick off a new year. Wishing everybody in Kentucky the best of luck. We are overdue for a good Morel season.


Already finding them in menifee


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Now listen hear Punk! Sorry, I couldn't pass up that opportunity. Welcome to the board! Which type of morel did you find?


----------



## LyonCo. (Apr 9, 2019)

davo62 said:


> We live in Western Ky and would like to know if there is anyone having any luck in this area?


Found 3 small morels when I went out Sunday. Those are the first I've seen this year. Headed back out this afternoon. Hoping to find more


----------



## Buckbuster6213 (Mar 23, 2018)

Found 9 yesterday in Logan co.


----------



## Alex Boyd (Sep 10, 2018)

LyonCo. said:


> Found 3 small morels when I went out Sunday. Those are the first I've seen this year. Headed back out this afternoon. Hoping to find more


McCracken County here. I've had no luck so far. What kinds of trees are you having luck with?


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Switched gears today and hunted some of my yellow/grey spots where I find both the small and big types. Found 20 half frees just popping. They always come up before the yellows and greys so I’m just a little early looking for them. This was in Jefferson. Did find several really fresh pheasant backs. Guess I’ll go back to check my black patches later this week.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Buckbuster6213 said:


> View attachment 14168
> Found 9 yesterday in Logan co.


Awesome BuckBuster! Keep it Up!!!


----------



## Punk_intha_Woods (Apr 9, 2019)

Already found over a pound in the Hollers of menifee easily turning into the. Best season in over 5 years


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

rick said:


> View attachment 14180
> Switched gears today and hunted some of my yellow/grey spots where I find both the small and big types. Found 20 half frees just popping. They always come up before the yellows and greys so I’m just a little early looking for them. This was in Jefferson. Did find several really fresh pheasant backs. Guess I’ll go back to check my black patches later this week.


Nice score Rick! I also looked in my Half Free spot yesterday but no such luck. PheasantBacks look Good too! Cant wait for a Beef and Pheasantback Stew! Enjoy Man!


----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Taylor Clayton (Mar 26, 2018)

Another 22 in Larue. Still blacks around those small hickory’s and large tulip poplars. No yellows or greys. My yellow spots are finicky, some years you can find hundreds the next year nothing.


----------



## MollyMoMorels (Jul 9, 2018)

myfinds712 said:


> Wow!


t tom, I got busy with summer stuff, and finally Wade & Robin reached out and said they were "glad I was okay". Thats why I dumped my old turtle pic and name--felt like a great time with y'all, and his interest in me was....ickified. I still remember him inviting "the kiddies are welcome" to the campout. I'm glad I am allergic to cigarette smoke, that kept me at a distance. the sad story, miss my wife stuff....anyway, felt played, and tainted a beautiful thing. I didn't know his last name. anyway, new year, I have a new name, can't add a pic, and hunting alone as easily as I get lost.....sigh. Oh, t tom, wade& robin--I have a little dog now, my first. She'll be 1 may 26, I have had her since she was 10 weeks and 3 pounds of fun. I wish I was better with names. Ya'll were so nice to me up at there. people are complicated, but morels are simply amazing.


----------



## MollyMoMorels (Jul 9, 2018)

I


Taylor Clayton said:


> View attachment 14190


 My mouth wants me out searching, but I only found one on my own last year. Got any suggestions; I forgot so much of what I learned and it FEELS like I might be too late here in Louisville area.


----------



## Chris B (Apr 26, 2018)

MollyMoMorels said:


> I
> 
> My mouth wants me out searching, but I only found one on my own last year. Got any suggestions; I forgot so much of what I learned and it FEELS like I might be too late here in Louisville area.


Same here, no luck either.... I'm looking around fort Knox and E-Town today


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Nice score Rick! I also looked in my Half Free spot yesterday but no such luck. PheasantBacks look Good too! Cant wait for a Beef and Pheasantback Stew! Enjoy Man!


I sliced them @ 1/8 inch thick, sautéed in salted butter and very thinly sliced garlic until just slightly crisp on the edges. Awesome!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

MollyMoMorels said:


> I
> 
> My mouth wants me out searching, but I only found one on my own last year. Got any suggestions; I forgot so much of what I learned and it FEELS like I might be too late here in Louisville area.


Definitely not too late in the Louisville area. Blacks are prime right now, Half frees just popping and yellows and greys to come any day now.


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

Found my first ones yesterday in Calloway County. They are small...waiting to see if they grow a little more before harvest.


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

Nothing yet here in Bracken. The mayapples are popping though.


----------



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

I'll be at Knox Thur-Friday and will check my spot.


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

I have a question. I'm new at this. Do morels grow around dead ash trees too? Up here in NKY all of our ashes are dead. Most have been for acouple of years. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Picked 3 more blacks today in Jefferson. Little more size. 2 fresh and 1 starting to dry a little. Tough hunting so far this year!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

MollyMoMorels said:


> I
> 
> My mouth wants me out searching, but I only found one on my own last year. Got any suggestions; I forgot so much of what I learned and it FEELS like I might be too late here in Louisville area.


No! It's not too late. There are places in Ill and Ind that are further south than you and they're just getting started. I didn't find a single one my first year. The important thing is not to give up. 



Dfiggy28 said:


> I have a question. I'm new at this. Do morels grow around dead ash trees too? Up here in NKY all of our ashes are dead. Most have been for acouple of years. Any help would be appreciated.


They're supposed to, but who knows? I've been having luck near apple trees, and last year hit a bunch of them around sycamores!


----------



## shroomwhisperer (Apr 12, 2014)

stasiakj said:


> I'll be at Knox Thur-Friday and will check my spot.


I've been itching to check that spot. Now that I know you'll be around I'm glad I didn't. Good luck brother!


----------



## LyonCo. (Apr 9, 2019)

Alex Boyd said:


> McCracken County here. I've had no luck so far. What kinds of trees are you having luck with?


Found 9 more yesterday. Had better luck in a low area near a creek where there's several decayed fallen trees. Not sure the type. Sorry. My usual spot the turkeys have been scratched to pieces. These were a little deeper in the woods and more protected. I was really suprised to find them there. Good luck!


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

I have a question...I’m use to finding the big yellows in Alabama. Will the small yellows here in Western Kentucky eventually grow larger given the right conditions? Or are they a different variety and will top out on the small side?


----------



## Chris B (Apr 26, 2018)

stasiakj said:


> I'll be at Knox Thur-Friday and will check my spot.


Thanks.. .let us know how you did. I still haven't had any luck. I found some great looking spots though.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

mollymac said:


> I have a question...I’m use to finding the big yellows in Alabama. Will the small yellows here in Western Kentucky eventually grow larger given the right conditions? Or are they a different variety and will top out on the small side?


Most of those in your pics appear to be the variety that doesn’t grow much after popping. The honeycomb appearance of these are more open when they 1st pop. The small greys that pop with an extremely tight honeycomb will grow and become big yellows.


----------



## Brandon45113 (Apr 9, 2019)

Not mine but my family found these a few days ago. Clay County ky. Daniel boone national forest.


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

shroomsearcher said:


> No! It's not too late. There are places in Ill and Ind that are further south than you and they're just getting started. I didn't find a single one my first year. The important thing is not to give up.
> 
> 
> 
> They're supposed to, but who knows? I've been having luck near apple trees, and last year hit a bunch of them around sycamores!





shroomsearcher said:


> No! It's not too late. There are places in Ill and Ind that are further south than you and they're just getting started. I didn't find a single one my first year. The important thing is not to give up.
> 
> 
> 
> They're supposed to, but who knows? I've been having luck near apple trees, and last year hit a bunch of them around sycamores!


Nice. Thanks.


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

rick said:


> Most of those in your pics appear to be the variety that doesn’t grow much after popping. The honeycomb appearance of these are more open when they 1st pop. The small greys that pop with an extremely tight honeycomb will grow and become big yellows.


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

Thank you, Rick!!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

mollymac said:


> Thank you, Rick!!
> 
> Some people will try to tell you morels will pop and that is as big as they are going to be. That they don’t grow after they pop. Pretty much the truth about that variety but that’s not true for the blacks and the small tight honeycombed greys that will grow into big yellows after 1-3 weeks of growing.


----------



## LyonCo. (Apr 9, 2019)

Found a few more today. The Turkey hunters have banned me from the woods for now


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

mollymac said:


> View attachment 14242
> View attachment 14240
> View attachment 14238
> View attachment 14236
> Found my first ones yesterday in Calloway County. They are small...waiting to see if they grow a little more before harvest.


Nice score MollyMac! Youre on the board..Keep it coming!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

LyonCo. said:


> Found a few more today. The Turkey hunters have banned me from the woods for now


Nice Job LyonCo! Always more places to hunt. Keep it up & Have a Great season!


----------



## Mocabee (Mar 27, 2018)

Anyone near Morehead ky area finding anything yet?


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

mollymac said:


> I have a question...I’m use to finding the big yellows in Alabama. Will the small yellows here in Western Kentucky eventually grow larger given the right conditions? Or are they a different variety and will top out on the small side?


I think you may have a mixed bag there. Some of the smaller ones seem to have that "rusty" cast that I've seen on some morels. But if the two in your 3rd pic don't grow, I'll eat my hat! 

Look at my avatar. The big one on the right was half that size when I first found it. But it seemed unusual. It seemed to just glow golden there in the grass. Then I put my fingertips on it, and it was so moist! I decided to take a chance, hide it, and leave it. I went back 3 days later and it was that size, and had a little buddy sprouted next to it, which is the morel just to the left of it in the pic. One qualifier. This was late in the season, so some "bigfoot" morels were coming up.


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

shroomsearcher said:


> I think you may have a mixed bag there. Some of the smaller ones seem to have that "rusty" cast that I've seen on some morels. But if the two in your 3rd pic don't grow, I'll eat my hat!
> 
> Look at my avatar. The big one on the right was half that size when I first found it. But it seemed unusual. It seemed to just glow golden there in the grass. Then I put my fingertips on it, and it was so moist! I decided to take a chance, hide it, and leave it. I went back 3 days later and it was that size, and had a little buddy sprouted next to it, which is the morel just to the left of it in the pic. One qualifier. This was late in the season, so some "bigfoot" morels were coming up.


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

I can’t wait to see how they turn out...I’ll keep you posted! Thanks!


----------



## Terry c (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Terry c (Apr 8, 2018)

Found these in Taylor County today


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

Calloway County today.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

mollymac said:


> Calloway County today.


Looks like a few of those grew a little after you originally found them.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Terry c said:


> View attachment 14430


There You Go!! Good Eats! Enjoy, TerryC!


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

rick said:


> Looks like a few of those grew a little after you originally found them.


They did! I do think they were done. Found a couple of blacks I’d missed previously.


----------



## dr_ more l_ mushrooms (Apr 14, 2015)

Found 2 small greys today in Jefferson Co. (East Louisville). My prime spots have been decimated by new home developments over the last few years and I'm running out of places to hunt. If anyone needs/wants a hunting partner and would like to team up to explore new areas arround Louisville please let me know. I have 30 yrs experience and better than 20/20 vision.


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

One little baby blonde is all I found in northern oldham county. I really wish I had a spot for blacks.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Found my 1st morels at my new home site today, 2 greys. This afternoon I hunted some of my yellow/grey spots in another part of Jefferson and picked 30 more greys and 1 half free. Some of these had frost bitten tips.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

mollymac said:


> They did! I do think they were done. Found a couple of blacks I’d missed previously.


Cool! Nice going.


----------



## JRs (Apr 10, 2019)

Mocabee said:


> Anyone near Morehead ky area finding anything yet?


My cousin found 14 in Fleming county today


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

rick said:


> View attachment 14576
> View attachment 14574
> Found my 1st morels at my new home site today, 2 greys. This afternoon I hunted some of my yellow/grey spots in another part of Jefferson and picked 30 more greys and 1 half free. Some of these had frost bitten tips.


rick, if my eyes don't deceive me, are there some black walnut shells in that pic? I ask because in a thread on a different page, black walnut was suggested as a tree to look for to find blacks and greys.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

shroomsearcher said:


> rick, if my eyes don't deceive me, are there some black walnut shells in that pic? I ask because in a thread on a different page, black walnut was suggested as a tree to look for to find blacks and greys.


There were walnut shells there but there were 15 greys popping off of a dead 30 inch diameter ash tree or the fire hydrant, I’m not sure which!


----------



## dr_ more l_ mushrooms (Apr 14, 2015)

Jefferson Co. (East Louisville).


----------



## Moonshine Holler (Apr 1, 2019)

Update from south central KY- I’ve walked several dozen acres in the last few days and not found a single thing til this morning. Checked one of my old spots and found 7 little grays close together in just a few minutes. North edge of the woods between cedar and poplar. So if anybody else has had back luck so far don’t give up.


----------



## scaryman (Apr 14, 2019)

nutsak said:


> About to kick off a new year. Wishing everybody in Kentucky the best of luck. We are overdue for a good Morel season
> 
> 
> r u having any luck yet?? where abouts r u from? christian county here. went this morning looked round some ash and shelly bark hickorys but not seeing anything yet tho


----------



## Goomba shroom! (Apr 14, 2019)

Hello all! Just stumbled on this forum a couple days ago and decided to join due to all the great info and tips I've been reading from you all. I have been out 3 times the last couple weeks and have not found a single morel yet. I usually hunt around Bath, Rowan, and Menifee for all my mushrooms. Will try again later this week. Seems like alot of folks on here are doing well this year so far, so I'm not losing hope yet!


----------



## Moonshine Holler (Apr 1, 2019)

Just getting started in this spot.


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

Found 40 today southern Rockcastle County along the Rockcastle River about a 50 yards off bank lots of sycamore,poplar and hemlock trees


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Moonshine Holler said:


> Update from south central KY- I’ve walked several dozen acres in the last few days and not found a single thing til this morning. Checked one of my old spots and found 7 little grays close together in just a few minutes. North edge of the woods between cedar and poplar. So if anybody else has had back luck so far don’t give up.


Absolutely, never give up! Glad your old trusty spot paid off. Keep Pickin!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Pongo805 said:


> View attachment 14718
> Found 40 today southern Rockcastle County along the Rockcastle River about a 50 yards off bank lots of sycamore,poplar and hemlock trees


Well Done Pongo805! Your eating Good tonite!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Goomba shroom! said:


> Hello all! Just stumbled on this forum a couple days ago and decided to join due to all the great info and tips I've been reading from you all. I have been out 3 times the last couple weeks and have not found a single morel yet. I usually hunt around Bath, Rowan, and Menifee for all my mushrooms. Will try again later this week. Seems like alot of folks on here are doing well this year so far, so I'm not losing hope yet!


Welcome GoombaShroom! It is a Great site! Full of alot of Good People happy to help! Enjoy your season, Hope Ya pick bags full!!


----------



## dr_ more l_ mushrooms (Apr 14, 2015)

Pongo805 said:


> View attachment 14718
> Found 40 today southern Rockcastle County along the Rockcastle River about a 50 yards off bank lots of sycamore,poplar and hemlock trees


NICE!


----------



## dr_ more l_ mushrooms (Apr 14, 2015)

Picked a half dozen mixed grey yellows today while out with my 5 y/o boy - we couldn't leave empty handed. Found a few small yellows popping up to go back for in a few days.
Jefferson Co. (East Louisville).


----------



## Moonshine Holler (Apr 1, 2019)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Absolutely, never give up! Glad your old trusty spot paid off. Keep Pickin!


I ended up picking 20 something from my spot including 3 big ones, and left some tiny ones marked to come back to. I walked a bunch of other places today and just came up with 2 loners that were both growing on the east side of old poplars, right at the tree base.


----------



## Gwh (Apr 15, 2019)

Christian county 3 yesterday 7 today


----------



## KYSeNG (Apr 15, 2019)

Found 127 yesterday 66 in the morning and 61 in evening. North and east facing toward the top of the hill around poplar, elm and ash. Yellows still pretty small.


----------



## KYSeNG (Apr 15, 2019)

Pongo805 said:


> View attachment 14718
> Found 40 today southern Rockcastle County along the Rockcastle River about a 50 yards off bank lots of sycamore,poplar and hemlock trees


Nice


----------



## KYSeNG (Apr 15, 2019)

KYSeNG said:


> Found 127 yesterday 66 in the morning and 61 in evening. North and east facing toward the top of the hill around poplar, elm and ash. Yellows still pretty small.


----------



## KYSeNG (Apr 15, 2019)

KYSeNG said:


> View attachment 14790


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Good morning Kentucky !
Wade here !
how's the Japanese spam looking this morning?


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Still nothing


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Took my youngest grandson to hunt in Hart county yesterday afternoon for an hour. Picked 18 blacks, some still fresh and some that were almost too far along.


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

KYSeNG said:


> View attachment 14790





KYSeNG said:


> View attachment 14790


some good eating for sure


----------



## Moonshine Holler (Apr 1, 2019)

Best one I’ve got so far.


----------



## mjmarch2 (Apr 17, 2015)

Found this one in Grant County yesterday. Hoping that cold weather last night doesn't mess them up.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

LyonCo. said:


> Found a few more today. The Turkey hunters have banned me from the woods for now


Banned you from the woods? is it private property?


----------



## Dry land fish (Mar 23, 2019)

Found a mess this evening. Creek banks se ky


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Checked on a couple of other black patches today that have produced a few earlier this season. Only found 1 more black. Think that season is over here. Moved on to a small creek bottom and found 4 big yellows and 1 small one. Surprised that I’m not finding the smaller yellows and greys that I usually find.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

rick said:


> Checked on a couple of other black patches today that have produced a few earlier this season. Only found 1 more black. Think that season is over here. Moved on to a small creek bottom and found 4 big yellows and 1 small one. Surprised that I’m not finding the smaller yellows and greys that I usually find.


Could be all done in that particular spot so to speak, ya know for to say due to conditions, perhaps venture to new areas with diff slopes/direction for the time being now.
Good luck & don’t give up.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

mjmarch2 said:


> Found this one in Grant County yesterday. Hoping that cold weather last night doesn't mess them up.
> View attachment 14816



Sharp eye spotting that one, awesome specimen & great photo.
THX’z


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

Found a few yellows and greys this morning in northern oldham county.


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

myfinds712 said:


> Found a few yellows and greys this morning in northern oldham county.


All were found on the top of ridges facing east.


----------



## rheaday (Apr 19, 2013)

Found 15 yellows in Oldham county this morning.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Went back to the patch where we found 18 blacks Sunday and found 6 more plus 2 yellows/greys. Also picked 2 more greys at my house in Jefferson.


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Rick you usually do pretty well down there in Kentucky. What is your take on this season. I am about an hour North of L ville and found my first 3 last night. Not sure whats going on around here.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

parrothead said:


> Rick you usually do pretty well down there in Kentucky. What is your take on this season. I am about an hour North of L ville and found my first 3 last night. Not sure whats going on around here.


This season has been better than last year’s but it has still been well below the norm for me. The blacks are almost finished here in KY and it has been my 2nd or 3rd worst year in the past 10+. I’m still hopeful that the yellows and greys make up for it in the next few weeks. That being said, i am seeing a few reports of good yellow/grey finds but my patches in Hart have barely started??? The little grey/yellow patches usually produce big #’s there but we have only found a handful so far. As for the bigger varieties of big yellows and greys, I’m finding near normal #’s of those with most of them coming from the Louisville metro area.


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Rick have you looked at the OK bd. One boy 3500 roons and over 100lbs.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

parrothead said:


> Rick have you looked at the OK bd. One boy 3500 roons and over 100lbs.


Amazing! Heck, I haven't even had a dream like that kind of find! I'm happy when I find 15 under 1 tree!


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

Just got done with a 3 hour hunt in Mammoth Cave National Park. Leaving empty handed again. Can't seem to find any anywhere I go. Same as last year. Wish I could find someone to go with that knows a patch. Would be fun to finally get some.


----------



## Goomba shroom! (Apr 14, 2019)

Chad Herig said:


> Just got done with a 3 hour hunt in Mammoth Cave National Park. Leaving empty handed again. Can't seem to find any anywhere I go. Same as last year. Wish I could find someone to go with that knows a patch. Would be fun to finally get some.


Keep trying! All the wait and work going into searching is going to make the discovery of your first patch that much more epic!


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

Keep looking. Good luck!



Chad Herig said:


> Just got done with a 3 hour hunt in Mammoth Cave National Park. Leaving empty handed again. Can't seem to find any anywhere I go. Same as last year. Wish I could find someone to go with that knows a patch. Would be fun to finally get some.


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

Chad Herig said:


> Just got done with a 3 hour hunt in Mammoth Cave National Park. Leaving empty handed again. Can't seem to find any anywhere I go. Same as last year. Wish I could find someone to go with that knows a patch. Would be fun to finally get some.


I'm no pro, only on 4th season, but a tip somebody gave me that REALLY helped was to speed up. Make it a goal to let the trees dictate your path through the woods instead of a trail. When i get to a promising tree I make fairly quick circles around it, usually doing one big circle further away from the base, followed by a smaller circle in the opposite direction within 10 ft of the base. If nothing, I immediately look back up and venture to the next good looking tree, making sure to stay focused on getting to said tree and not looking at the ground all the way there. If it is early season I may spend a bit more time combing the area, but for the most part if I don't see one right away i'm out. Many times, I will walk 100-200 ft to get to a target tree, the entire time reminding myself to stay on the shortest path to the tree and not stare at the ground. It is WAY to easy to get off track out there, between the animals, cool scenery, other mushrooms and so on. Stay focused and moving. 

One other thing i've found important that kind of ties into the previous tip is to not get caught up searching trees that in some regions may produce morels, but aren't necessarily the main producing species in the area you're in. Out of all the cedars, poplars, silver maples, black cherries, sycamores i've looked under, I only have a handful to show for my efforts. Telling me its just not worth the time when i'm finding by elm, ash, and cottonwood much more frequently.

Hope this helps and be sure to post a pic of your first big find! Good luck!


----------



## Dry land fish (Mar 23, 2019)

Pongo805 said:


> View attachment 14718
> Found 40 today southern Rockcastle County along the Rockcastle River about a 50 yards off bank lots of sycamore,poplar and hemlock trees


Had the place you found them been flooded out earlier this year? All the flats and banks on the rockcastle iv been this year have been flooded and sand is about all that's left on the ground


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

Dry land fish said:


> Had the place you found them been flooded out earlier this year? All the flats and banks on the rockcastle iv been this year have been flooded and sand is about all that's left on the ground


I was above the area that flooded about 50 yards or so on a flat that paralleled the river


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

Pongo805 said:


> I was above the area that flooded about 50 yards or so on a flat that paralleled the river


North facing side I went back today to look lower but the ground is completely bare nothing found but have found in years past.


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

rookiemistake19 said:


> I'm no pro, only on 4th season, but a tip somebody gave me that REALLY helped was to speed up. Make it a goal to let the trees dictate your path through the woods instead of a trail. When i get to a promising tree I make fairly quick circles around it, usually doing one big circle further away from the base, followed by a smaller circle in the opposite direction within 10 ft of the base. If nothing, I immediately look back up and venture to the next good looking tree, making sure to stay focused on getting to said tree and not looking at the ground all the way there. If it is early season I may spend a bit more time combing the area, but for the most part if I don't see one right away i'm out. Many times, I will walk 100-200 ft to get to a target tree, the entire time reminding myself to stay on the shortest path to the tree and not stare at the ground. It is WAY to easy to get off track out there, between the animals, cool scenery, other mushrooms and so on. Stay focused and moving.
> 
> One other thing i've found important that kind of ties into the previous tip is to not get caught up searching trees that in some regions may produce morels, but aren't necessarily the main producing species in the area you're in. Out of all the cedars, poplars, silver maples, black cherries, sycamores i've looked under, I only have a handful to show for my efforts. Telling me its just not worth the time when i'm finding by elm, ash, and cottonwood much more frequently.
> 
> Hope this helps and be sure to post a pic of your first big find! Good luck!


I don’t believe I have ever found morels in my area in cedars have found around pines and hemlocks but your right about the trees Ash,Elms seem to be the trees where most are found.


----------



## shroomwhisperer (Apr 12, 2014)

Hunted a new area about an hour south of me today... Best single day find yet. Only a few were almost too past prime.


----------



## JRs (Apr 10, 2019)

113 in mason county Kentucky this afternoon


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

shroomwhisperer said:


> Hunted a new area about an hour south of me today... Best single day find yet. Only a few were almost too past prime.
> View attachment 15262


Nice haul high or lowland?


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 3, 2018)

Found 87 this afternoon. 199 for the season & in all honesty, it’s just starting in NE Ky. The undergrowth is just now getting right in what I consider my good spots. I have found 140+ in about a 100 ft circle on top of a single ridge. Every day I go in this same spot & find dozens more that have popped since the day before. I’M LOVING IT!!!


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 3, 2018)

JRs said:


> 113 in mason county Kentucky this afternoon


Nice! I’m an hour from you in Rowan & I’m off to my best season start ever! It’s just now getting started in my areas. Good luck!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Spent an hour behind my house Jefferson going through a woods that is primarily elm, dead or almost dead ash and cedar. 2nd time to hunt this spot in the past week. Looks great but no morels. Did cut a few dryads saddles.


----------



## Goomba shroom! (Apr 14, 2019)

Found 2 yellow morels this afternoon next to a dying elm tree on ridge top. First of the season. In the skillet now!


----------



## Goomba shroom! (Apr 14, 2019)

Skeeter said:


> Nice! I’m an hour from you in Rowan & I’m off to my best season start ever! It’s just now getting started in my areas. Good luck!


Good to hear its picking up around Rowan. I was hunting around Cave run last weekend with no luck. Gonna try again tomorrow.


----------



## morel_RN (Mar 28, 2018)

About 350 found so far this year in Laurel County


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

morel_RN said:


> About 350 found so far this year in Laurel County


Very Kool Pics! I especially like the morel cast in sunlight! WellDone Morel_RN! Keep on Hunting!


----------



## KYSeNG (Apr 15, 2019)

shroomwhisperer said:


> Hunted a new area about an hour south of me today... Best single day find yet. Only a few were almost too past prime.
> View attachment 15262


What county and were these found on a flat or on a hill. Nice looking mess btw


----------



## davo62 (Apr 3, 2016)

went yesterday in Northern Christian....no luck


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

morel_RN said:


> About 350 found so far this year in Laurel County


 Great mess of shrooms. I live in Laurel County never had much luck here and around the house live in the Bush area


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 3, 2018)

Goomba shroom! said:


> Good to hear its picking up around Rowan. I was hunting around Cave run last weekend with no luck. Gonna try again tomorrow.


Any luck?


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

Found 27 keepers today same place as I found the forty I haven’t been in about a week. Many had already dried up wished I’d have went 4 or 5 days ago. Going to try a different area tomorrow.


----------



## Goomba shroom! (Apr 14, 2019)

Skeeter said:


> Any luck?


No, I had my 2 year old with me so I really couldnt concentrate that much on my surroundings. Going to try and get out there by myself next weekend. How about yourself?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

shroomwhisperer said:


> Hunted a new area about an hour south of me today... Best single day find yet. Only a few were almost too past prime.
> View attachment 15262


Great haul congratulations- enjoy.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Goomba shroom! said:


> No, I had my 2 year old with me so I really couldnt concentrate that much on my surroundings. Going to try and get out there by myself next weekend. How about yourself?


Keep on bringing the little one along - they grow up so fast, before ya know it they’ll be taking you out.
Cherish the moments.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

My wife and I met up with my son, his wife and 3 children on a morel Easter egg hunt. Found 93 total. 14 big yellows/greys, 66 of the smaller yellow/greys and 13 blacks and surprisingly a few of those were still fresh. All of these were found in Jefferson. Our best day of the season so far.


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

Happy Easter! Found 43 mostly blondes around dead ash trees on east facing slopes in northern oldham county this evening. We took our dog on a run with the four wheeler around 7:30 this evening and I stopped to check the baby I left the other day and voila! I can’t wait to get back out there in the morning! We left about 25 to grow a bit more. The little ones picked were either fallen over.


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

myfinds712 said:


> Happy Easter! Found 43 mostly blondes around dead ash trees on east facing slopes in northern oldham county this evening. We took our dog on a run with the four wheeler around 7:30 this evening and I stopped to check the baby I left the other day and voila! I can’t wait to get back out there in the morning! We left about 25 to grow a bit more. The little ones picked were either fallen over.


Those are dandy’s


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

rick said:


> View attachment 15906
> My wife and I met up with my son, his wife and 3 children on a morel Easter egg hunt. Found 93 total. 14 big yellows/greys, 66 of the smaller yellow/greys and 13 blacks and surprisingly a few of those were still fresh. All of these were found in Jefferson. Our best day of the season so far.




That’s so wonderful you got the family all together sharing the precious morel hunt. Good times making healthy memories for all.
THX’z for sharing.


----------



## Jacob Meadows (Apr 9, 2017)

Found a few in Caldwell County this morning


----------



## shroomwhisperer (Apr 12, 2014)

Hunted another new spot up higher in elevation... Left about double this to grow out for a few days...


----------



## shroomwhisperer (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

myfinds712 said:


> Happy Easter! Found 43 mostly blondes around dead ash trees on east facing slopes in northern oldham county this evening. We took our dog on a run with the four wheeler around 7:30 this evening and I stopped to check the baby I left the other day and voila! I can’t wait to get back out there in the morning! We left about 25 to grow a bit more. The little ones picked were either fallen over.


That is awesome! We found all of our big yellows and greys under dead ash trees also and all of the blacks and small yellows/greys in poplar stands. Happy to hear that you guys are finding some good ones!


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

rick said:


> View attachment 15906
> My wife and I met up with my son, his wife and 3 children on a morel Easter egg hunt. Found 93 total. 14 big yellows/greys, 66 of the smaller yellow/greys and 13 blacks and surprisingly a few of those were still fresh. All of these were found in Jefferson. Our best day of the season so far.


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

shroomwhisperer said:


> View attachment 15918


What a great haul - enjoy.
Could be close to the end though?


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 3, 2018)

Goomba shroom! said:


> No, I had my 2 year old with me so I really couldnt concentrate that much on my surroundings. Going to try and get out there by myself next weekend. How about yourself?


Only a couple dozen this weekend. Gonna get out this afternoon & check a usually productive hillside.


----------



## shroomwhisperer (Apr 12, 2014)

Old Elm said:


> What a great haul - enjoy.
> Could be close to the end though?


A few were, yes. But everything I left was only a couple inches tall and very fresh sprouts.


----------



## shroomwhisperer (Apr 12, 2014)

Only had time for a quick walk today behind the house... This was a donation trip anyway. The dryads were older than I like, but the older gentleman I was hunting for







likes them like that lol.


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

shroomwhisperer said:


> Only had time for a quick walk today behind the house... This was a donation trip anyway. The dryads were older than I like, but the older gentleman I was hunting for
> View attachment 16018
> likes them like that lol.


That will make him happy always good to give to someone who may not be able to hunt themselves great job.


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

Found 37 today some very fresh found one monster morel down low but the rest where higher on the ridge north face have had a good couple of days


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Pongo805 said:


> View attachment 16048
> View attachment 16050
> View attachment 16050
> View attachment 16048
> Found 37 today some very fresh found one monster morel down low but the rest where higher on the ridge north face have had a good couple of days


Wow, good eye. 
Looking like you’re close to the end of the season there, by the size/age of them.
Enjoy.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Pongo805 said:


> View attachment 16048
> View attachment 16050
> View attachment 16050
> View attachment 16048
> Found 37 today some very fresh found one monster morel down low but the rest where higher on the ridge north face have had a good couple of days


Kool! Word right outta my mouth as I seen pic, then read Your post, Monster!


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 3, 2018)

Still kickin’ in Rowan county. Found some yellows today that were really fresh. The wife went with me & found the biggest one of the season. 27 total & 250+ for the season.


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

Old Elm said:


> Wow, good eye.
> Looking like you’re close to the end of the season there, by the size/age of them
> I don’t know I found several I didn’t pick they where small then I found some beyond their prime. But I know it’s been one of the best seasons in a long time this forum has proved that.


----------



## shroomwhisperer (Apr 12, 2014)

Pongo805 said:


> That will make him happy always good to give to someone who may not be able to hunt themselves great job.


He giggled like a kid for a while. I promised him every year I do well, I'll bring him some. He's about 80 and doesn't walk well anymore. Gained a lot of knowledge from him over the years.


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

shroomwhisperer said:


> He giggled like a kid for a while. I promised him every year I do well, I'll bring him some. He's about 80 and doesn't walk well anymore. Gained a lot of knowledge from him over the years.


That’s awesome. Your right we Can learn a lot from the older generation something we really need this day and time. You have made my day thanks


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

shroomwhisperer said:


> Only had time for a quick walk today behind the house... This was a donation trip anyway. The dryads were older than I like, but the older gentleman I was hunting for
> View attachment 16018
> likes them like that lol.


Must have one helleva set of teeth or just not really old, but older than you, lol. Enjoy the bounty regardless.


----------



## shroomwhisperer (Apr 12, 2014)

Inthewild said:


> Must have one helleva set of teeth or just not really old, but older than you, lol. Enjoy the bounty regardless.


He's actually 45 years older than me. They were still very soft.


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

Found 8 yesterday and 9 this morning, greys and yellows all under newly fallen cedars under the beaches. Still eastern facing slopes in northern oldham county. Picture of today’s. Going to my Dad’s tomorrow for a mushroom fry! He’s going on 78 and hunted


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Pongo805 said:


> That’s awesome. Your right we Can learn a lot from the older generation something we really need this day and time. You have made my day thanks


Amen to that Brother! Couldnt of said it any better!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

shroomwhisperer said:


> He giggled like a kid for a while. I promised him every year I do well, I'll bring him some. He's about 80 and doesn't walk well anymore. Gained a lot of knowledge from him over the years.


Awefully Nice of Ya ShroomWhisperer! May the Woods bless Ya many more Bounties!


----------



## thirteenth_princess (Mar 31, 2016)

Found yesterday all on the same ridge just inside the tree line in NKY.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Picking is getting tougher in south central KY. Looked some yesterday afternoon and this morning while turkey hunting and found 4 both times. The big yellows are just about to far gone and the little yellows/greys have been few and far between this season on my farm. This was in Hart.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

thirteenth_princess said:


> Found yesterday all on the same ridge just inside the tree line in NKY.
> View attachment 16340
> View attachment 16332
> View attachment 16334
> View attachment 16336


Really Nice find @thirteenth_princess! Those som big Greys! Thanks for sharing pic!


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 3, 2018)

Skeeter said:


> Still kickin’ in Rowan county. Found some yellows today that were really fresh. The wife went with me & found the biggest one of the season. 27 total & 250+ for the season.


25 more today. Interesting thing I’m seeing. Several yellows that were on there last legs today, but most had clearly popped within the last day or 2. Rain tomorrow and Thursday with cooler temps. Could I be looking at a possible extended season in Rowan? Any insight on this prospect would be much appreciated. I have 2 “hot” areas that haven’t produced yet & my gut feel is that it’s about to start. Am I wrong?


----------



## shroomwhisperer (Apr 12, 2014)

Skeeter said:


> 25 more today. Interesting thing I’m seeing. Several yellows that were on there last legs today, but most had clearly popped within the last day or 2. Rain tomorrow and Thursday with cooler temps. Could I be looking at a possible extended season in Rowan? Any insight on this prospect would be much appreciated. I have 2 “hot” areas that haven’t produced yet & my gut feel is that it’s about to start. Am I wrong?


Its definitely not over! Same here... I'm in the woods now and have seen a few that are toast.... And several new sprouts.


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

Found 8 yesterday and 9 this morning, greys and yellows all under newly fallen cedars under the beaches. Still eastern facing slopes in northern oldham county. Picture of today’s. Going to my Dad’s tomorrow for a mushroom fry! He’s going on 78 and hunted


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

myfinds712 said:


> Found 8 yesterday and 9 this morning, greys and yellows all under newly fallen cedars under the beaches. Still eastern facing slopes in northern oldham county. Picture of today’s. Going to my Dad’s tomorrow for a mushroom fry! He’s going on 78 and hunted


----------



## Goomba shroom! (Apr 14, 2019)

Those look so good, make your tongue slap your forehead good! I better find some tomorrow!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Checked on patches we picked Sunday and found a few more. 
We might have 1 more week if we’re lucky.


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

Found these monday in jefferson county KY. You think we could have another week or so left for new sprouts with this rain???


----------



## rheaday (Apr 19, 2013)

Found 50 this morning in North Oldham. I had checked this same area on Monday with no luck.


----------



## Goomba shroom! (Apr 14, 2019)

Found a handful of nice yellows today in Menifee county. I found at least 20 more that were too far gone unfortunately. I'm hoping this rain tonight will bring atleast one more flush of morels.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Mike's Custom Coatings said:


> Found these monday in jefferson county KY. You think we could have another week or so left for new sprouts with this rain???


I don’t expect to find any new ones sprouting in Jefferson but still hoping to find some that are up already before they go bad.


----------



## Shroomer-Tiff (Apr 27, 2018)

Found Wednesday and it was solo. Bittersweet when you only find one. Covered much ground today with no luck. Gallatin County


----------



## Goomba shroom! (Apr 14, 2019)

Found several large yellows past their prime yesterday in Bath Co. Looks like I am done for the season. Looking forward to chantrelles and chicken season. I wish you all the best. Happy hunting!


----------



## myfinds712 (Apr 1, 2016)

Found 46 Thursday morning, one yesterday, and 16 today in oldham county. 20 of the 46 were those I’d left to grow and the rest were bonus! Some were on the smaller size so I’m hoping we have another week yet here. Good luck to everyone still hunting.


----------



## shroomwhisperer (Apr 12, 2014)

Its coming to a close. I left half of these 4 days to grow and they didn't. I left about 30 in the woods and 1/4 to 1/3 of these were past their prime for sure. If we get some good rain I'll check 2 spots for a final flush. Somewhere between 400-500 for the year. It's been a pretty good season. Also found 2 bottles over 100 years







old.


----------



## KYSeNG (Apr 15, 2019)

Found 64 more today in greenup county. A few half free believe it or not and they weren’t rotten. Mostly small yellows though. Found a lot more that were too far gone. Is anyone finding any big yellows along creeks? Or Apple trees? And any tips for someone who’s never hunted creeks? I’m at around 550 for the season and they’ve all be high up north northeast facing slopes


----------



## KYSeNG (Apr 15, 2019)

Is any one having any luck hunting creeks?


----------



## dr_ more l_ mushrooms (Apr 14, 2015)

The season appears to be over for me in Jefferson Co. and today was my final attempt. The big yellows I've found last few days are mostly past their prime or rotting. Overall my numbers were down, not much different than last year.


----------



## shroomwhisperer (Apr 12, 2014)

Does all this rain have anyone else itching to look again? My best day ever was 5/3, 6 years ago. It was a 22lb day!


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Going tomorrow morning. I found fresh yellows 2 weeks ago but the rain went away and they got brittle fast. Going back out to look for some big greys that may have popped after all this late rain.


----------



## J81henson (May 4, 2019)

Hey just joined the forum and new to the morel search. Will tomorrow morning be good for hickory chickens in western ky?


----------



## J81henson (May 4, 2019)

J81henson said:


> Hey just joined the forum and new to the morel search. Will tomorrow morning be good for hickory chickens in western ky?


My family owns a good portion of hilly wooded land with a lake and two creeks. Im interested in searching it for morels, ginger, and pawpaw. Any information is appreciated .


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

J81henson said:


> My family owns a good portion of hilly wooded land with a lake and two creeks. Im interested in searching it for morels, ginger, and pawpaw. Any information is appreciated .


I think you are probably too late for the morels in western KY. Check back in with us in early March next year and you’ll get some helpful tips from folks on this site.


----------



## William 422 (Mar 24, 2021)

Chad Herig said:


> Let's do this!! Barren County signing in!!


Any found yet in Barren County?


----------



## Skillz270 (Apr 18, 2021)

None in hardin county yet ill keep searching and post when i do.


----------



## John Green (Apr 12, 2017)

Skillz270 said:


> None in hardin county yet ill keep searching and post when i do.


Yeah I live in Hardin County also and I haven't seen any yet this season


----------

